# Scarborough



## AdriaTwin (Oct 24, 2022)

I've heard there's a new CDP on marine drive ( North bay). Does anyone know if SBC have changed parking regs on there to include overnight parking. Which was previously banned for motorhomes. Seems odd to provide facilities without parking.


----------



## r4dent (Oct 24, 2022)

According to the council web site
"Suitable for Motorhomes/ Caravans 	No - Prohibition of waiting of motor caravans between 11pm and 7am"





						Marine Drive car park | SCARBOROUGH.GOV.UK
					

Marine Drive, Scarborough, YO11 1PG Prices Parking charges apply 9am to 6pm Resident Virtual permit holders please press the yellow button on machines and follow the online prompts to access tariffs.




					www.scarborough.gov.uk
				




P.S. to get a definitive answer, I suggest you contact the council directly rather than rely on self appointed "experts" (like me!) 





						Contact us and opening hours | SCARBOROUGH.GOV.UK
					

How you can contact us and where to find us




					www.scarborough.gov.uk


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 24, 2022)

Yes you can but only further out of town


----------



## Steve and Julie (Oct 25, 2022)

Looks a nice spot Annie how far out of the town centre is it?


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 25, 2022)

Steve and Julie said:


> Looks a nice spot Annie how far out of the town centre is it?


A reasonable stroll along the front.


----------



## alcam (Oct 25, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Yes you can but only further out of town
> View attachment 114064View attachment 114065


Any progress in Whitby?


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 25, 2022)

alcam said:


> Any progress in Whitby?


Depends how brave you are we have overnighted once there this year out of season and got away with it but I’m quite willing to pay my fine if I get one it balances out all the free nights I’ve had,  you can overnight at Sandsend and walk into Whitby or drive in before 9 am in the morning so you can get daytime parking easier.


----------



## alcam (Oct 25, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Depends how brave you are we have overnighted once there this year out of season and got away with it but I’m quite willing to pay my fine if I get one it balances out all the free nights I’ve had,  you can overnight at Sandsend and walk into Whitby or drive in before 9 am in the morning so you can get daytime parking easier.


So no change then ? Asking because as far as I know Whitby is run by Scarborough.
When you say free nights do you have a free spot (don't need to tell me) or do you mean paying the same parking fees as other motorists ?
Haven't been there for a few years now , very fond of the place


----------



## Steve and Julie (Oct 25, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> A reasonable stroll along the front.
> View attachment 114085


Thanks Annie definitely stay there next time we want to visit the area


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 25, 2022)

alcam said:


> So no change then ? Asking because as far as I know Whitby is run by Scarborough.
> When you say free nights do you have a free spot (don't need to tell me) or do you mean paying the same parking fees as other motorists ?
> Haven't been there for a few years now , very fond of the place


My free nights are when I park up on the moors at blue bank carparks or at Sandsend and park on the front in Whitby during the day but one night I could not be bothered to move so I took the risk of a fine but the ticket fairy never came.


----------



## stehunter9 (Oct 25, 2022)

Marine Drive at Scarborough is free to overnight and costs £9 for 12hrs daytime charge. So a 24hr stay for £9. Not bad for a location with views like that. I confirmed this with a traffic warden during my last visit who said the council were trialling it for this year. He did say if you take up multiple bays you must buy multiple tickets or expect to be given a ticket. Lets hope people use it responsibly so it continues.


----------



## alcam (Oct 25, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> My free nights are when I park up on the moors at blue bank carparks or at Sandsend and park on the front in Whitby during the day but one night I could not be bothered to move so I took the risk of a fine but the ticket fairy never came.


Whereabouts in Whitby did you park ?
I used to park in the huge , empty (in the evening) carpark behind the coop . I should add with a nod and wink from tourist office.
Got a ticket there once and managed to fight it successfully. 
Then , as I understand it , it all shut down.
Still pisses me off


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 25, 2022)

alcam said:


> Whereabouts in Whitby did you park ?
> I used to park in the huge , empty (in the evening) carpark behind the coop . I should add with a nod and wink from tourist office.
> Got a ticket there once and managed to fight it successfully.
> Then , as I understand it , it all shut down.
> Still pisses me off


I just park right on the top past the whalebones opposite the toilets and the rugby pitch there are signs but I just thought bullocks I’ll just chance it’s see what happens you win some you lose some this time I won.


----------

